# Looking to expand Wing Chun Video Library



## fongjunhauk (Dec 31, 2008)

anyone interested in swapping videos on Wing Chun PM me... Looking for David Peterson's DVDs to start with...


thanks


----------



## chisauking (Feb 13, 2010)

Kung fu fighter: you must be a wing chun fanatic....or a dvd re-seller.

If you are based in the UK, I'm willing to offer some exchanges with you. I don't want to bother if you are outside of the UK.

For any one else that may be interested, I have original Randy William's serious of chisau on VHS tapes. They are not copies & are in perfect condition. I'm willing to trade or sell them.

I have have Derek Jone's complete set of VHS tapes. Again, they are originals. Derek was one of Victor Kan's best student, and he used to challenge anybody that wanted to fight. You could see in his tapes that Derek was capable of using wing chun, and he pushed himself to a very fit level.

In fact, just like kung fu fighter, I also have most wing chun stuff on tapes \ dvds. However, I tend to collect mine, and I'm only willing to part with them if they are supplies to my requirments.

csk (aka wing chun video nut)


----------



## profesormental (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!!

And I thought my Wing Chun video collection was big!! I have a lot of VHS that I have to pass to digital before they get damaged...

Now I have to hurry that up!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 15, 2010)

kung fu fighter,

Are you in the UK or the U.S.A?


----------



## kung fu fighter (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, I am in Canada, i am mainly looking for any mainland wing chun linage such as Kulo pien sun, and yuen kay san stuff as well as Lee Shing's Dai lim tao


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 19, 2010)

kung fu fighter said:


> Hi, I am in Canada, i am mainly looking for any mainland wing chun linage such as Kulo pien sun, and yuen kay san stuff as well as Lee Shing's Dai lim tao


 
I noticed you list a tape or DVD of Francis Fong.  Is that Sifu Francis Fong out of Atlanta, GA, USA?


----------



## MaikuB (Feb 26, 2010)

Do any of you guys happen to have both the 97 and 98 Tsui Sheung Tin videos? I'd like to know how different they are as i've already got the 1998 set. While there's reviews and clips of the 98 set, i can't seem to find much info on the 97 besides what's listed in the description on EWC.


----------



## David Peterson (Mar 11, 2010)

fongjunhauk said:


> anyone interested in swapping videos on Wing Chun PM me... Looking for David Peterson's DVDs to start with...
> 
> 
> thanks


 
Whilst I am flattered that you are interested in acquiring my material, it might be more appropriate if you actually purchase my DVDs, as opposed to passing around illegal copies, guys 

It's readily available and really not at all inexpensive to buy...

DMP
www.wslwingchun.com


----------



## chisauking (Mar 11, 2010)

David sez: It's readily available and really not at all inexpensive to buy...

csk: Do you mean it's expensive, then, or is it my English reading comprehension? LOL.

Yes, I have to concure. For the content, it's excellent value and in a 'fair' world, it should be sold 10 x its selling price, lol.


----------



## David Peterson (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, ...that was just me trying not to sound offensive/annoyed, whilst still being "articulate" - should have said "not overly expensive" or "relatively inexpensive" ....so long as the point has been understood - just seeking some fair play, that's all 
DMP


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 11, 2010)

David Peterson said:


> Sorry, ...that was just me trying not to sound offensive/annoyed, whilst still being "articulate" - should have said "not overly expensive" or "relatively inexpensive" ....so long as the point has been understood - just seeking some fair play, that's all
> DMP


 
No worries , a blokes got to make a living.


----------



## bully (Mar 11, 2010)

Indeed, I have a list of DVDs for my birthday this year.

everythingwingchun may as well take my credit card.....if they can wrestle it out of my wifes hand that is!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2010)

Just so everyone is aware:


> *3.3.2 Tape Trading*
> Tape trading is not permitted
> You may not use our resources to engage in tape trading. Tape trading is  the exchange of audio or video content, sometimes for cash, more often  not. These are sometimes entire tapes other times collections of clips.  In either case, they are not usually permitted to be redistributed by  the copyright holder.



Bottom line is, you want to swap legally purchased copies (ie "factory originals"), we're fine with that.
You want to swap bootlegs, we're *not ok* with that, and if any copyright holder wants more evidence to prosecute, we're happy to provide whatever we have to help them out. 

If it's good enough to collect, it's good enough to pay for.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 12, 2010)

Bully: It's a shame we live so far apart, otherwise we could hold movies night at our house. Although, I suspect, the only people that would turn up would be me & you. lol.

Bob: I fully agree. On many occassions, when I'd ordered from Ebay, people send me copies of the vids. When I'd questioned this, they assured me they had authorisation to do so. hmmm, I'm not so sure, so I don't order from Ebay any more.

What people don't realise, when it's so easy to copy dvds, is its people's lifework that they are stealing from. A 60-minutes vid could have taken someone a quarter of a lifetimes' experience. Personally, I'm so happy my gungfu brothers\family is willing to output their work on tape so that we can accellerate our own progress. I know for a fact that kungfu people in general don't make much money due to their kungfu lifestyle. Even people like Yip Man & WSL died virtually penniness, so I can't understand why we have to resort to copying other people's work. You know, most people don't think twice about spending £30 on a night's out at the pub, or £60 - £100 at a nightclub, yet when it comes to valuable knowledge & experiences, we are not willing to open our wallets.

Any way, I hope people understand what I'm trying to say, so next time you are about to buy a bootleg tape....think again!

Try to pass good karma in life, and I'm sure it will come round back to yourself one day.


----------

